# Abu Decoded



## Hudak

I know there has been some questions/controversy in the past based on what the Abu gods mean by the naming convention they use. I found this on the Abu website, I figured I would share it here. Hope this helps some of you out. If nothing else, it is interesting reading. 

As a side note: Check out the mention of an Ultra Mag VI. What started me looking was a friend of mine was telling me about seeing one a while ago. If anyone has pics of one, let me know. I would love to see it.

Glossary of Reel Terminologies

A = Small arbor spool, larger line capacity than the standard spool (for example 5000A)

AB = Anti-backlash, (for example 5600AB)

B = Small arbor spool, larger line capacity and a line out alarm (for example 5000B)

C = Reel has 2 ball bearings in the spool or around the spool axle depending on spool design

CI = Reel produced for Independent dealers

C3 = Reel has two ball bearings in the spool plus a one-way roller bearing for the anti-reverse (the 7000C3/7500C3 reels have two ball bearings at the ends of the spool axle plus a third ball bearing around the crank shaft)

C4 = Reel has two ball bearings in the spool, one ball bearing in the level wind plus a one-way roller bearing for the anti-reverse

C5 = The reel has two ball bearings in the spool, two ball bearings in the level wind plus a one-way roller bearing for the anti-reverse

CB = Self-centering – disengaging level wind (for example 4600CB) 1980’s

CS = C stands for ball bearings, the S is short for "Sports", as in "6500C Sports Rocket

CT = Non level wind model

D = Direct drive - Drag works only when your hand is off the handle grips. (For example 5000D)

DA = Direct drive with palming side plate

DL = Deluxe = Gold plated model

GR = Graphite construction 

HCL = The H stands for High-speed, the CL for ball bearings and level wind, as in "Big Game 6500HCL"

HS = High speed reel

HSI = High Speed with Infini spool design

HSN = High speed narrow frame reel

IAR = Instant Anti Reverse (for example 2500CIAR)

IVCB = Infinitely Variable Centrifugal Brake 

J-speed = the "J" stands for Japan, the J-speeds (8000/9000/10000) are high-speed saltwater reels made for the Japanese market.

L = Level wind (for example 6500CL, 9000CL; originally used for the 9000CL and 10000CL to indicate that those models had a level wind.

LC = Line counter reel

LD = Lever drag reel

LDN = Lever drag reel with narrow frame

SP = Sprint 6.3:1 gear ratio

ST = Striper model

W = Winch 3.8:1 gear ratio

Abu Garcia reels come in the following sizes:
1x00, 2x00, 3x00, 4x00, 5x00, 6x00, 7x00, 8x00, 9000, 10000. The 7x00 and up models are larger reels, with the 7x00 holding 300 yds of
Berkley Big Game 25# line and the 10000 holding well over 300 yds of Big Game 40# line. 

The X in the size when replaced with a 5 represents a push button free spool release model and a 6 is a thumbar free spool release model.
Note that other size designations have been used. For example the 521/522/523, 821/822/823 or 1021/1022 made during the eighties, or the
Ultra Mag I, II, III, IV, V, VI. "1" or "I" means a 4000-size reel, a "2" or "II" means a 5000-size reel, a "3" or "III" means a 6000-size reel and so on up.




Like I said, makes for interesting reading if nothing else.

Robert


----------



## basstardo

Interesting. I haven't seen but a few of those before. I imagine a lot of those are for reels they no longer make.


----------



## lil red jeep

This is the kind of information you don't find just anyplace! I know I've looked many time in order to decode what all the initials meant. Thank you for putting in the effort to share this with us.

If I may say so, BIBLE WORTHY!


----------



## basstardo

I agree! You coming out tomorrow?


----------



## Hudak

Looking for that ultra mag, I ran across this part of the site. 

http://www.abu-garcia.com/service.php

The parts that are under construction look interesting.

Robert


----------



## lil red jeep

basstardo said:


> I agree! You coming out tomorrow?


I wish I could. I'm working nights so I'll be checking my eyelids for holes as you guys throw. I need the practice too! Have fun!


----------



## threegals

Thank you, thank you, After working on ABu's for about 6-7 years, I figure a lot of those codes out but was never sure, Thank You again. Threegals


----------

